# 2021 Copake Auction is going to happen !!!



## catfish (Dec 31, 2020)

Auction is going to happen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Auction will be on June 5th.

The swap met is still up in the air. 

From the web site - 

"Due to current NYS covid-19 restrictions it is in the best interest of our customers, consignors and staff to postpone until June 2021. If capacity restrictions or conditions are such that we can not have live attendance for our annual events (swap meet & ride) and auction, we will conduct the sale as we do our regular monthly Estate auctions as online only with absentee, phone and live internet bidding"






						29th Annual Bicycle Auction – COPAKE AUCTION
					






					www.copakeauction.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

I always liked this was the weekend before Memory Lane for a couple of reasons. First, if I bid at Copake I could get someone to delver to MLC. Second a lot of the swap/auction stuff wound up at MLC for resale. I hope it happens live with a swap. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I always liked this was the weekend before Memory Lane for a couple of reasons. First, if I bid at Copake I could get someone to delver to MLC. Second a lot of the swap/auction stuff wound up at MLC for resale. I hope it happens live with a swap. V/r Shawn




I prefer that as well. But it'll be a long time before things are normal again.... Or even back to something close to what we use to have. 

Sadly, the rumor is that the 2021 Memory Lane, Ann Arbor meets will be held on different weeks. Making it hard for those of us who travel from far away to do both shows. 

Even harder is trying to pick one over the other....


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2020)

catfish said:


> I prefer that as well. But it'll be a long time before things are normal again.... Or even back to something close to what we use to have.
> 
> Sadly, the rumor is that the 2021 Memory Lane, Ann Arbor meets will be held on different weeks. Making it hard for those of us who travel from far away to do both shows.
> 
> Even harder is trying to pick one over the other....



That will blow! I usually try to show at least one bike at Ann Arbor but MLC will be the one I choose simply because it lasts longer and usually a better selection of ballooner bikes and parts. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> That will blow! I usually try to show at least one bike at Ann Arbor but MLC will be the one I choose simply because it lasts longer and usually a better selection of ballooner bikes and parts. V/r Shawn




It's a very tough call for me too. 

I love the all the buying and selling at ML. And I always try to show a bike at AA too. 

I'm also tempted to just stay in a Midwest for a week and try to hit a bunch of places. But that will be tough with a truck load of bikes and parts, and it'll be $$$$


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 31, 2020)

I hope the swap happens. Im trying to plan my trip up to CT to see my family around Copake! I just realized its been about 10 years since I've been to that swap!!


----------



## Barto (Jan 6, 2021)

Oh Hell yes, I'm looking forward to anything right about now!  Never been to COPAKE and 2020 (sorry for swearing) was to be my1st year.   I'm also waiting (desperately) for our  Dudley Swap (Please Mike)!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2021)

I've already contacted Seth about a couple I think may be worthy of my disposable income and will have a friend at the auction so the stars are starting to align! V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Jan 6, 2021)

Really hoping the swap meet will happen, hoping 2021 will be the return of swapmeets! Great news the auction is happening regardless


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2021)

Auction date has been updated !!! Now on - 

The sale has been rescheduled to June 26, 2021.​


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 19, 2021)

Me likes it a lot!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 19, 2021)

Anyone know when the full catalog comes out?


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Anyone know when the full catalog comes out?



A month before the auction.


----------



## Princeton (Feb 19, 2021)

Just looked at their website , and it appears the auction is online only...no in house bidding allowed...swap meet and 10 mile ride are cancelled.....sorry to be the bearer of bad news....            https://www.copakeauction.com/auction/29th-annual-bicycle-auction-2021-06-26/


----------



## catfish (Feb 19, 2021)

princeton said:


> Just looked at their website , and it appears the auction is online only...no in house bidding allowed...swap meet and 10 mile ride are cancelled.....sorry to be the bearer of bad news....            https://www.copakeauction.com/auction/29th-annual-bicycle-auction-2021-06-26/
> 
> View attachment 1360560





Not the full catalog. Just a preview. There is over 900 lots in the auction.


----------



## kirk thomas (Feb 20, 2021)

I will be here to pick up and pack if needed. $50 a bike includes pick up and box it for shipping or put them in my storage till we can meet up some day. It is about a 2 hour drive for me.
Thanks!!
Kirk


----------

